# Subverse: Sci-Fi-Pornospiel erobert Steam



## Christian Fussy (30. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Subverse: Sci-Fi-Pornospiel erobert Steam* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Subverse: Sci-Fi-Pornospiel erobert Steam*


----------



## Nevrion (30. März 2021)

Wenn das Spiel so erfolgreich ist, macht ihr dann auch einen ausführlichen Tests dazu? XD


----------



## EvilReFlex (30. März 2021)

Finde ich gut dass es auch mal ein "Pornospiel" mit Gameplay gibt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. März 2021)

Also Leisure Suit Larry in modern...

...duck & weg.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (30. März 2021)

Mal ein Spiel, wo niemand auf die Nackt-Mod wartet


----------



## Loosa (30. März 2021)

Christian-Fussy schrieb:


> *Sci-Fi-Pornospiel erobert Steam*


Allerdings nicht in Deutschland.
Ist Steam die einzige Möglichkeit, das Spiel zu beziehen? Eine Herstellerseite gibt's nicht, oder?


----------



## Theojin (30. März 2021)

Geil, ich hab ne MMO Maus mit 12 Tasten, wenn ich da alles drauf lege, könnte ich Subverse zocken und hätte ich eine Hand frei...  natürlich zum Nachrechnen alter Steuererklärungen oder Zwiebeln schneiden!


----------



## Schalkmund (30. März 2021)

> So darf Subverse aufgrund seiner schlüpfrigen Inhalte unter anderem nicht in Deutschland, Südkorea und China angeboten werden.


Was ist denn an dem Spiel so wild, dass es hier nicht erscheint? Mittlerweile gibt es hier doch kaum noch Indizierungen oder Verbote bei Computerspielen ... und Sex war doch ehrlich gesagt noch nie ein Problem in der deutschen Unterhaltung.

 Ist vielleicht ein Crew-Mitglied lediglich mit einer Hakenkreuzarmbinde bekleidet?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. März 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem Spiel so wild, dass es hier nicht erscheint? Mittlerweile gibt es hier doch kaum noch Indizierungen oder Verbote bei Computerspielen ... und Sex war doch ehrlich gesagt noch nie ein Problem in der deutschen Unterhaltung.
> 
> Ist vielleicht ein Crew-Mitglied lediglich mit einer Hakenkreuzarmbinde bekleidet?


PC Games hat das natürlich sehr falsch und verdreht wiedergegeben. Natürlich darf man Subverse hierzulande kaufen, Steam ist nur zu faul eine Altersüberprüfung anzubieten und deswegen kann man es hierzulande nicht bei Steam kaufen. 

Bei Amazon musst du ja z.B. jedes Mal 5 Euro löhnen für die Altersprüfung, wenn du ein USK / FSK 18 Spiel oder Film kaufst. (Was übrigens auch dreist ist, denn eine einmalige Überprüfung hat gefälligst zu reichen, die kassieren da gut bei ab mit). 

Steam hat halt gar keine Altersprüfung und damit das möglichst lange so bleiben kann haben sie halt alles was auch nur den Hauch Erotik enthält für Deutschland seit Dezember gesperrt (du kannst den Steam Key aber bei einem Keyhändler kaufen und dann problemlos aktivieren) wohl in der Hoffnung, dass sie noch möglichst lange USK 18 Ballergames und Co. unbehelligt verkaufen können.


----------



## Pherim (30. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam hat halt gar keine Altersprüfung und damit das möglichst lange so bleiben kann haben sie halt alles was auch nur den Hauch Erotik enthält für Deutschland seit Dezember gesperrt (du kannst den Steam Key aber bei einem Keyhändler kaufen und dann problemlos aktivieren) wohl in der Hoffnung, dass sie noch möglichst lange USK 18 Ballergames und Co. unbehelligt verkaufen können.


Hm, ja, zuerst dachte ich, was soll der Blödsinn, aber dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass in Deutschland Pornografie automatisch indiziert wird, es gibt also rechtlich sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen einem "normalen" USK-18-Spiel (z.B. The Witcher 3) und einem explizit pornografischen (Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie viele der gesperrten Spiele tatsächlich als pornografisch eingeordnet werden). Natürlich ist insgesamt fragwürdig, wie Steam mit indizierten Titeln umgeht, aber es ist nachvollziehbar, dass mit Pornografie genauso umgegangen wird wie mit Spielen, die aus anderen Gründen indiziert wurden.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam hat halt gar keine Altersprüfung und damit das möglichst lange so bleiben kann haben sie halt alles was auch nur den Hauch Erotik enthält für Deutschland seit Dezember gesperrt.


Ok, die Begründung leuchtet dann schon eher ein.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. März 2021)

Pherim schrieb:


> Hm, ja, zuerst dachte ich, was soll der Blödsinn, aber dann ist mir wieder eingefallen, dass in Deutschland Pornografie automatisch indiziert wird, es gibt also rechtlich sehr wohl einen Unterschied zwischen einem "normalen" USK-18-Spiel (z.B. The Witcher 3) und einem explizit pornografischen (Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie viele der gesperrten Spiele tatsächlich als pornografisch eingeordnet werden). Natürlich ist insgesamt fragwürdig, wie Steam mit indizierten Titeln umgeht, aber es ist nachvollziehbar, dass mit Pornografie genauso umgegangen wird wie mit Spielen, die aus anderen Gründen indiziert wurden.


Wobei es hier aber nicht um Pornografie geht. Um als Porno zu gelten muss z.B. ein männliches Glied zu einem gewissen Punkt erigiert voll im Bild gezeigt sein. Deswegen gelten Game of Thrones und Co. eben nicht als Porno, weil die darauf achten, wie steif der Mann ist. Ähnliche Regeln gibt es natürlich auch für Frauen.


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2021)

https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/subverse
		


Dafür das sie gut 2 Millionen Dollar bei einen 190.000 Kickstarter erreicht haben und jetzt immer noch als Early Access es rausbringen zeigt das Geld jeden und alles verderben kann. 

Ich mein für die 2 millionen dollar hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet als das standard "one handet mouse shooter game" von den es dutzende auf steam gab. Jedenfalls sieht es so auf den bildern bis jetzt aus auf deren website.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2021)

Wollte es ursprünglich auch kickstarten.


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei es hier aber nicht um Pornografie geht. Um als Porno zu gelten muss z.B. ein männliches Glied zu einem gewissen Punkt erigiert voll im Bild gezeigt sein. Deswegen gelten Game of Thrones und Co. eben nicht als Porno, weil die darauf achten, wie steif der Mann ist. Ähnliche Regeln gibt es natürlich auch für Frauen.


... wie steif dann Frauen sind?!  

Wobei steife Frauen eher semi geil sind. Quasi. 

Sorry, aber ich konnte gerade nicht anders!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. März 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie steif dann Frauen sind?!
> 
> Wobei steife Frauen eher semi geil sind. Quasi.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich konnte gerade nicht anders!


Vermutlich dachte er da doch eher an Szenen wo ein Gynokologe direkt einen Befund von generieren kann.


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2021)

Als knallharte Journalisten haben wir uns im Podcast des Themas angenommen.
*Folge 163*


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Als knallharte Journalisten haben wir uns im Podcast des Themas angenommen.
> *Folge 163*


Inbettet Journalist....hiesst doch so
Oo

Habt ihrs gespielt?


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2021)

@MrFob und  @fud1974 schon.
Ich beziehe meine Pornos woanders.


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> @MrFob und  @fud1974 schon.
> Ich beziehe meine Pornos woanders.


Hervorzückendst.
Freue mich schon aufs reinhören


----------



## Desotho (28. Mai 2021)

In einem Anflug von Leichtsinn hatte ich das auf Kickstarter unterstützt 😆


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> PC Games hat das natürlich sehr falsch und verdreht wiedergegeben. Natürlich darf man Subverse hierzulande kaufen, Steam ist nur zu faul eine Altersüberprüfung anzubieten und deswegen kann man es hierzulande nicht bei Steam kaufen.
> 
> Bei Amazon musst du ja z.B. jedes Mal 5 Euro löhnen für die Altersprüfung, wenn du ein USK / FSK 18 Spiel oder Film kaufst. (Was übrigens auch dreist ist, denn eine einmalige Überprüfung hat gefälligst zu reichen, die kassieren da gut bei ab mit).
> 
> Steam hat halt gar keine Altersprüfung und damit das möglichst lange so bleiben kann haben sie halt alles was auch nur den Hauch Erotik enthält für Deutschland seit Dezember gesperrt (du kannst den Steam Key aber bei einem Keyhändler kaufen und dann problemlos aktivieren) wohl in der Hoffnung, dass sie noch möglichst lange USK 18 Ballergames und Co. unbehelligt verkaufen können.


Dann zeige mir mal den Keyhändler wo es das Spiel gibt. Entweder Out of Stock oder gar nicht gelistet.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir mal den Keyhändler wo es das Spiel gibt. Entweder Out of Stock oder gar nicht gelistet.


Warum auch? Selbst für solchen untersten Dreck gibt es doch Steam. Die verkaufen jeden Spiele Schund, hauptsache es bringt Geld.


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2021)

Ähm aber nicht in D.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2021)

Natürlich nicht.


----------

